# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te shikoni videot +18 pa pasur nje llogari ne YouTube

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Ndonjehere kur jemi duke shikuar video ne Youtube qellon qe te dali nje shenim mbi videon qe kemi zgjedhur per te hapur i cili thote : 

Content Warning

This video may be inappropriate for some users.
Sign in to confirm your age.

Pra sic mund ta kuptoni Youtube kerkon qe te kycemi ne llogarine tone qe te konfirmoje qe jemi mbi 18 vjec.
Po ja qe ndodh qe une psh. nuk i kam mbushur 18 akoma , ose nuk kam nje llogari ne youtube dhe nuk dua te hap nje llogari te re vetem per te pare ate video.

Ajo qe duhet te bejme per te pare cdo video qe nxjerr nje shenim te tille eshte : thjesht shtojme 3 shkronja te percaktuara perpara linkut te videos.

Me saktesisht nje shembull : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0fkNdPiIL4   -  kjo eshte nje video qe nuk mund te hapet pa nje llogari  

Ajo qe duhet te bejme per ta hapur videon e mesiperme eshte shtimi i 3 shkronjave ne fillim te linkut te videos :  pwn

Atehere linku i ri behet : http://www.pwnyoutube.com/watch?v=a0fkNdPiIL4

Pastaj ne faqen qe do hapet pas shtimit te 3 shkronjave do shikoni ikonen  e videos qe donit te shikonit , klikoni mbi ikone dhe videoja do hapet pa pasur nje llogari ne youtube.


Shpresoj te kam qene i kuptueshem

----------

